# execCommand mit formatblock rückgängig machen?



## webzwonull (26. April 2007)

Wenn ich eine Überschrift mit 
	
	
	



```
execCommand('formatblock', false, '<h1>');
```
 eingefügt habe. Wie kann ich diese dann wieder entfernen? Gibt es da auch ein execCommand für oder muss ich das von hand aus dem DOM entfernen?


----------



## BehindTheScenes (26. April 2007)

hallo webzwonull,

es gibt "deleteformat".

Ich kann dir sehr diese 2 Links empfehlen:
http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Midas#Supported_Commands
und
http://msdn.microsoft.com/workshop/author/dhtml/reference/commandids.asp

MfG


----------



## webzwonull (26. April 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, doch leider löst das mein Problem nicht.
Ich denke du meinst mit deleteformat removeformat, doch leider löscht das nicht die Formatierungen die mit formatblock erstellt wurden (auf jedenfall nicht im Firefox, IE habe ich nicht).


----------



## BehindTheScenes (26. April 2007)

Ahh stimmt, das löscht ja nur sowas wie Bold, Italic etc ...

Du musst den FormatBlock auf "normal" setzen.

EDIT: "normal" ist der "p"-Tag 
EDIT2: ehh in firefox sind die FormatTag z.B "p", "h1", "h2" ... in IE hingegen "<p>", "<h1>", ...

Ich habe so das gefühl, dass du einen WYSIWYG editor schreibst ... hier meine Klasse falls es dich interessieren sollte:
http://sintima-servers.net/ClientEdit/main.html <== so siehts aus.
hier die JavaScript klasse:
http://sintima-servers.net/ClientEdit/ClientEdit.js

habe unter IE, FF, und Opera getestet ==> Funktioniert wunderbar

MfG


----------



## webzwonull (26. April 2007)

Ich habe es jetzt so gelöst um auch mit formatblock zu schalten:

```
var tmp = doc.body.innerHTML;
doc.execCommand('formatblock', false, param);
if(tmp == doc.body.innerHTML){
    doc.execCommand('formatblock', false, '<p>');
    doc.body.innerHTML = doc.body.innerHTML.replace(/<\/?p>/ig, '');
}
```
Ist zwar etwas unsauber, funktioniert aber wenigstens in Opera und Firefox (IE ungetestet). Auf <p>s möchte ich sowieso einfach verzichten, da die ein schwer zu kontrollierendes verhalten haben.


----------



## BehindTheScenes (27. April 2007)

Ist zwar deine Sache, jedoch kann ich es dir nur empfehlen, die p-Tags zu benutzen ....

Ist besonders gut für Suchmaschienen, da damit Sinnabschnitte kenngezeichnet werden.

MfG


----------

